# Bass Beds Yet??



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Ill talked to a couple buddys on hear and they said they have been seeing beds...Has anyone else been seeing any yet?? Ill be fishing the next few months for bass up in Holt..Ill be up there tommorrow and give a report..Ive always threw zoom lizards at the bass beds..Anyone else have a better trick??


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i've been catching bass on beds for the last 3 weeks.

those Zoom lizards are deadly. june bug!!!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

You and Tyler were the ones i talked to about it with..


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

i caught a good one on a live bream today, it is badass to watch 4 bass (all over 5 lbs) fight over a bream... and the best part was, after i set the hook, the bream fell off the hook and got away.

i caught the bass though!


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Where.............Tampa? Do you know how cold it's been here? Bass on bed.........I doubt it.


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

Bass usually Don't start bedding until about mid-march and STEADY 65-70 degree water temps. Although like anything else in nature, I guess there could always be exceptions:letsdrink:letsdrink


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Collard (2/8/2009)*Where.............Tampa? Do you know how cold it's been here? Bass on bed.........I doubt it.


Why you got to be so negative all the time ???:moon


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

> *Geronimo (2/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Collard (2/8/2009)*Where.............Tampa? Do you know how cold it's been here? Bass on bed.........I doubt it.
> ...


him be a positive nice guy... i doubt it!


----------



## Geronimo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alum maverick (2/8/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Geronimo (2/8/2009)*
> ...


I was just messing with Collard. He's a buddy of mine.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *FishingMedic (2/8/2009)*Bass usually Don't start bedding until about mid-march and STEADY 65-70 degree water temps. Although like anything else in nature, I guess there could always be exceptions:letsdrink:letsdrink






There was 1 bed so far..Caught a decent female with eggs..I know its early but it is Florida so you never know..Its a huge lake but I was told there were 30,000 or so shad released earlier this week in it..The bite was sloowwww..Cant wait for summer to catch some hand sized bream! Even those carp are a blast to catch!


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

What lake you fishing in Dylan?


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Its a huge private lake up in Holt..It has a canal that connects to another decent sized lake that has a lot of cover in it..


----------

